

My GF Calls This a BTC Nerd Quest - jostmey
http://www.searchbitcoin.com/index.php/nerd-quest
My girlfriend said this was is really nerdy. So I am submitting it to hacker news (again).
======
syaz1
On a similar note, my mom did not call this Nerd Quest because she has no idea
about bitcoin.

~~~
jostmey
Ha!

